# Child support situation



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Not my situation, but could be a friend's in the future. As i understand it, a new spouse's income has no bearing on how much child support is paid or received. What if a woman receiving child support marries a rich guy and she decides to stop working due to his wealth. That would technically make her income $0. How would that affect the money her x has to pay her? How would it be calculated?


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

southbound said:


> Not my situation, but could be a friend's in the future. As i understand it, a new spouse's income has no bearing on how much child support is paid or received. What if a woman receiving child support marries a rich guy and she decides to stop working due to his wealth. That would technically make her income $0. How would that affect the money her x has to pay her? How would it be calculated?


Canadian rules if she is the receiver - unless payer has child over 40 percent of time, payer pays full child support. If payer pays full child support, person receiving support could make 0 or 100,000 - doesn't matter - it's based on person who's paying's income.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Regardless of who she marries the child is still your friends responsibility. Meanig he would still have to support his share.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

mablenc said:


> Regardless of who she marries the child is still your friends responsibility. Meanig he would still have to support his share.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That is true, I'm just wondering how they would calculate his share in that situation. Could he actually owe more in this situation?


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

What normally happens is that they calculate the child expenses and then devide the epenses based on earnings. It depends on which state they made the arrangements for the child.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wtf2012 (Oct 22, 2012)

In most states the payer can petition court to impute income to the receiver, especially if she is able to work but chooses not too. They will look at receiver's previous earnings, education, and potential for earnings and decide to calculate based on receiver having income from this assessment. In my state often they will impute the average college educated female wage for a mother with a degree in this situation ( approximately 24000/year). 

Hope this helps. Also hope if she is really well off now that she is using the support for child's benefit and not her own.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

In my state, back when I was paying, she could not just quit her job. They would have assessed her the previous job's pay. Unfortunately, she had our old house and rented it out(I gave it to her and told her to do that). The only thing is, she wrote off almost all of her income from her regular job and the proceeds from rent. They assessed her minimum wage. That was the law. I got screwed. 

The laws are online for each state. There are formulas they use which you can find at their sites. All the guidelines are there.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

In my state,the support would still have to be paid.they don't care where the money comes from as long as the court ordered amount gets to the child.


----------

